# looking for any accepting, very honest and kind friends.



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I'm 26, female from Niagara Falls, NY. I'm looking to talk to anybody kind and honest (no mind games or liar and please don't be fake) who will accept me as I am. I have very bad SA and am I shut in. My interests are the paranormal, world of warcraft, cats, and tv. Not much I know :/ I've really had it being hurt with liars and people who pretend to be somebody they're not, so please above all be honest. I have both msn and aim. Prefer Msn though.


----------



## Dothan (Feb 8, 2009)

oh my god, you doing bad, this like the 5th thread of you today. well take up all space you need, you definatly need someone at this particular time to get through. 
well Im here for you if you are for real and have also serious interest for me lone26.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*I'm 0 for 3 but I wish you the best.* :squeeze


----------



## ncislover (Mar 8, 2009)

Dothan said:


> oh my god, you are worst, this like the 5th thread of you today. well take up all space you need, you definatly need someone at this particular time to get through.
> well Im here for you if you are for real and have also serious interest for me lone26.


wth? is this is a language barrier, or are you insulting her and offering her help in the same post??


----------



## Aeterna (Nov 24, 2008)

[email protected]

My MSN address.  I'm also a WoW fan!


----------



## Reflylaurajer (Apr 2, 2009)

*Nice post.*

I'm new to the forum. Nice post.


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

Lonelioness I am always up for a chat if you need it! I don't have msn but I have google chat? PM me if you're interested. :hug


----------



## Alone42Long (Apr 23, 2009)

I understand your feelings of concern on people and honesty.
I'm basically a shut in as well with similar interests. I have 2 cats and watch a lot of movies/tv. Very open to friendly honest people. Anytime.



ncislover said:


> wth? is this is a language barrier, or are you insulting her and offering her help in the same post??


I wondered also hopefully is lang. barrier.


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

i'm down to chat with cool sa people like myself ;] my aim is ixinefarious


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

Hi Lioness. I'm kind and honest  been watching your posts here for a while and you are a great person. I also like cats, some mmorpgs but not tv. My msn is [email protected]. Hope to see you online!


----------

